# Doe Permits



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Boehr, I made a mistake when I applied for my doe permit this year. I guess the area's changed and the guy at the sportsshop told me which area the state land was in. I trusted him and applied. But it turns out its not in that area. Its the one above it. Is there anyway I can call the DNR or someone and have it switched? Or should I just wait until there are left overs and buy it that way. Thanks 

80


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I think you're stuck with it. I've called the DNR on similar matters in the past and was told that it's the responsibility of the customer to check his receipt at the time of purchase. One of the screw ups we see the most is for turkey permit party ID numbers. Some clerk at Wal-Mart doesn't enter it correctly and then when the permits come out, the second guy of the party doesn't get drawn and his buddy does. I've had cases where both guys come in together and upon looking at their slips, the party ID's don't match up. The computer doesn't know any difference. I may be wrong, but since the deadline was Aug. 1, I'm pretty sure you're stuck and will have to wait for leftovers at this point.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Bob is correct, your stuck with it. You can attempt to purchase a left over but being truthful, I wouldn't count on public land leftovers being available.


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Ok, thank you both. Just what I thought. I guess I will have to go to that area during gun season then. When do you think the left overs will be available?


80


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Private Land leftover licenses go on sale Sept 21 at 10 am

Public Land leftover licenses go on sale Sept 25 at 10 am

Do to the fact you applied instead of just purchasing an antlerless permit over the counter, I assume you are older than 16 this year? I can't remember your age.


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Correct I am 17. Is this going to give me any trouble with trying to get a left over license?

80


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No it won't give you trouble, just a little different for 16 and under.


----------

